# 10-finger system

## cornergraf

Hallo,

Kann mir hier jemand ein (kostenloses) program empfehlen, mit dem man das 10 finger system erlernen kann? Ich habe von jemanden tuxtype empfohlen bekommen, aber das ist mir nicht genügend übungs-orientiert. Mit der suche habe ich auch leider auch nichts weiter finden können.

----------

## theche

wenn du schon eine kde installiert hast kannst du ktouch mergen.

----------

## Carlo

emerge ktouch

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Tipptrainer gibt's auch noch, bei mir wollte er nie so recht (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-380422-highlight-.html) hatte dann aber auch keine Lust mich allzulang damit zu beschäftigen.

mod-edit: folgenden Thread angehangen --slick

----------

## Karsten1973

Hi,

könnt ihr mir ein Programm unter Linux empfehlen, mit dem man das 10 Finger Tippen erlernen kann?

Bevorzugt auch ncoh eins, dass im Portage ist.

Wäre super!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Karsten

----------

## Hilefoks

ktouch

----------

## l3u

^^^ j0

----------

## slick

Thread von Karsten1973 hier angehangen und verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Oder einfach mal die Forensuche verwenden, dann kommt man z.B. auf diesen ausführlichen Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-308278-highlight-tippen+lernen.html

Gruss

STiGMaTa

#Edit

Ooops... bin da wohl grad in gewisse -verschiebungen- reingeraten  :Wink: 

----------

## rc

Hi,

eine weitere Alternative wäre gtypist.

Edit: Ich hätte wohl erst dem von STiGMaTa_ch erwähnten Link folgen und mir dann dieses Post verkneifen sollen.   :Embarassed: 

Gruss,

rc

----------

## wuschel

Mmh...

ich frage mich, ob man sich nach x Jahren "Adlersuchsystem" (vom C64 über AtariST bis zum PC) überhaupt noch an das richtige Maschinentippen gewöhnen kann. Ich habe da eher Bedenken, weil diese (falschen) Bewegungsabläufe schon so im Hirn "eingebrannt" sind.

Hat das von euch jemand geschafft?

----------

## slick

 *wuschel wrote:*   

> [...] Hat das von euch jemand geschafft?

 

Ich habe vor Jahren einen Kurs an der Volkshochschule gemacht. Hängengeblieben ist nicht wirklich viel, außer dass ich noch wüßte wie man richtig anfängt 10-Finger-System zu lernen. Also Basics. Ansonsten hat sich im Laufe der Jahres das "Adlersuchsystem" gefestigt, aber ich denke damit kann ich zumindest bei einem langsamen 10-Finger-Tipper mithalten. Nur ganz blind klappt es mit dem "Adlersuchsystem" halt nicht, aber wann braucht man das auch mal wirklich?

----------

## l3u

Ich hab mir vorgenommen, 10-Finger-System mit den NEO-Layout ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NEO-Tastaturlayout ) zu lernen. Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus!

----------

## return13

Da würd ich zumindest warten bis die integration zum Linux-Kernel abgeschlossen ist - klingt aber ansonsten ganz nett...

----------

## slick

Könnte man nicht einfach unter X mit xkb die Tasten neu zuordnen? Dann braucht man nur auf der Tastatur die Buchstaben tauschen.  :Wink: 

----------

## return13

gute idee, und dann in der bash? oder willst du zwischen 2 verschiedenen layouts die ganze zeit hin und herwechseln ?

----------

## firefly

es gibt auch nen mapping-file für die console

http://www.eigenheimstrasse.de:8668/space/Computerecke/NEO-Tastaturlayout/Download/GNU-Linux

----------

## _hephaistos_

was mich von diesem "umlernen" abhält ist, dass ich einfach nicht ausgehen kann, dass ich das ÜBERALL hab.

und irgendwie trau ich mir nicht zu, dass ich dann beides gut kann  :Wink: 

habt ihr davor keine "angst"?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> 2.) Über Kontrollzentrum/Regionaleinstellungen/Tastaturlayout die NEO-Tastatur aktivieren.
> 
> Umschalten unter KDE (wenn nicht anders eingestellt) mittels STRG-ALT-k.
> 
> 

 

Das ist aus der Readme...

Ich finde diese Option aber nicht...

Hab Split Ebuilds, und mit Sicherheit irgendwas nicht emerged, nur was?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## l3u

Ich hab dafür mal ein gescheites Installationsskript geschrieben: http://www.nasauber.de/sandkasten/de_neo-1.0_linux.tar.gz

Danach sollte es auch die Option im Kontrollzentrum geben

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey, kannst du mir bitte mal ganz genau sagen, wo das sein soll?

Ich finde es ums Verrecken nicht.

Danke

EDIT:

Habs nun installiert, auch so, dass ich es umschalten kann:

[21:02:25]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$ /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kxkb

Error loading new keyboard description

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

So hab jetzt umgestellt...

Ist sehr ungewohnt....

-- Switch

Hab für die beiden Sätze da oben eine Minute gebraucht  :Wink: 

Naja, hab die Pipe noch auf AltGR und "neue X" Taste gelegt...

Wie findet ihr es?

Tobi

----------

## chrib

Ich warte lieber bis sich sowas auf breiter Basis durchgesetzt hat, bevor ich mich vom jetzigen 10-Finger-System umstelle. 

Ich habe mich einfach zu sehr daran gewöhnt blind zu tippen, und allein die Umstellung vom deutschen Tastaturlayout auf das US-Layout war doch schon ziemlich ungewohnt.  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Die Frage ist nur, OB sich das überhaupt jemals richtig durchsetzt ...

----------

## franzf

[ironie] Dann wart ich mit dem Umstieg auf Linux auch noch so lange, bis es sich auf dem Desktop durchgesetzt hat! [/ironie]

 :Twisted Evil: 

Nicht alles was gut ist setzt sich durch.

Es kann sich nur durchsetzen, wenn es viele Leute verwenden, für gut empfinden und weiterempfehlen.

So einfach ist das  :Smile: 

Du Fortschrittsverweigerer  :Wink: 

----------

